# [SOLVED] Sim City 4 Install Problem



## Tyg13 (Jul 27, 2008)

My Sim City 4 install will go all the way up to 20.30% and it says there are problems transferring a certain file. Is there any way to stop it from copying that certain file/region?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Sim City 4 Install Problem*

Hi, welcome to TSF. 

The reason it needs to to transfer those file is because more than likely, they are needed for the game. If if did find a way to bypass the files, the game probably won't run. 

Have you tried moving the files manually?


----------



## Tyg13 (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Sim City 4 Install Problem*

The thing is, is that all it is is a certain region, therefore if I never play that part, it'll never have to read it. 

I'm trying to download that particular file from a torrent, but I want to know if there is an alternative.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Sim City 4 Install Problem*

Is the disk new? Is it scratched or damaged? 

If it's new and you didn't damage it, take it back and get it replaced.


----------



## Tyg13 (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Sim City 4 Install Problem*

Its a fairly new disc, with only one scratch in it thats decently long but not all that deep, about 2 or less inches in length. The only file that seems to be corrupt is that one (very frustrating...) and so all I need is that one to enjoy Sim City 4.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Sim City 4 Install Problem*

Can you try the disk on another PC?


----------



## Tyg13 (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Sim City 4 Install Problem*

I tried it on another computer and it copied that file, but when I put it in my Maxis\Sim City 4 Directory it didn't work. I'm just going to buy Sim City 4 again. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Sim City 4 Install Problem*

:laugh: Fair enough.


----------

